# Ancestral Religion



## Androxine Vortex (May 31, 2012)

I can't remember the name but it means the practice of worshiping spiritual ancestors in a tribalistic way. I have tried looking all over the web for it but can't seem to find it. Anyone know what I am talking about?

(I believe it starts with a "p" I am not 100% postive but I believe it does; could be wrong though)


----------



## Frayling0 (May 31, 2012)

Like Shamanism?


----------



## Chilari (Jun 1, 2012)

You mean ancestor veneration?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes to both of them but there was another term I found. I already read the entire article Chilari put there (although I had read it before) and couldn't find it.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

maybe something linked to the word "paternity"?  I can only guess, sorry.


----------



## Graylorne (Jun 1, 2012)

predecessor? precursor?


----------

